# Food from my neighbors



## spork (Jun 25, 2011)

My neighbors are leaving tomorrow morning for a month away from our Southwestern heat.  They left me their house key, and a care bag with 2 frozen pints of uncooked New Mexican red chile sauce, 2 small jars of what I'm pretty sure is apricot and raspberry jam, and a loaf of brioche bread.

What is a brioche bread?  I'm thinking... slice into 1/2 inch, freeze, pulling what we need for breakfast toast.  Is that okay?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2011)

Brioche is a rich buttery bread made with eggs.  It has a lot of uses including really good French toast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yum, Brioche!  Toasted with butter and apricot jam.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 26, 2011)

French Toast (yes, slice it thick); fresh smothered in nutella; lightly toasted and filled with a fried egg and melted swiss cheese; dipped in cheese fondue.....I could go on and on!


----------

